

The Best PR Advice You’ve Never Heard, from Facebook’s Head of Communications - vinzbob
http://firstround.com/review/The-Best-PR-Advice-Youve-Never-Heard-from-Facebooks-Head-of-Tech-Communications/

======
vinzbob
An old article I keep reading once a year. A masterpiece if you ask me.

